# 04 sentra SER gauges not working



## 04sentrablueSER (Jul 12, 2009)

My son was playing in my car today and had turned the lights on and i didnt notice. The battery was dead and I boosted it. Now my speedo, tach, fuel, and temp gauge dont work. My OD is stuck in off position. Everything else is ok. I checked the fuses and they seem fine. any help is greatly appreciated.


thanks 

Troy


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Check the rheostat ??


----------



## 04sentrablueSER (Jul 12, 2009)

where would the rheostat be located....im quite new with imports.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I dont remember from my B15/N16 was a while ago, on the B14's they are near the mirror and cruise switch, dims the dash lights so will have a little bulb symbol.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

and the OD switch should be on your shifter, on the side below the handle?


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

the rheostat would be for the lights which is located on the dash next to the driver's side vent/ left side of the steering wheel. Is it just the light of the functionality of the gauges themselves?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

next to the battery is a fuse box, pull the top and check them out


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

YOu need to pull and replace the fuse that controls the guages. I have had a little pop off the side of a fuse and it was gone. It did not burn out like you would typically see. So, find that guage fuse and replace that first. Now, the OD overdrive switch light should be controlled by that also, does the OD button work when you press it while driving? it should kick the tranny down with off and then shift to 4th with on. YOu may need to replace that fuse for the OD also. sometimes if you shock the system too fast when a battery is dead, the shock of the juice suddenly on blow the fuses. if the lights were on when you shocked the system. they can easily blow. 

I always make sure the key is off, no lights on when I put the jumper cables on and I ground to the chassis and not the battery. you can destroy a computer in a car this way if the keys are to the on postion when you jump the battery. 

Chris 92 SER, 03 SE-R, 04 Titan


----------



## 04sentrablueSER (Jul 12, 2009)

I had got the gauges to work after I pulled the battery cables off and waited a few minutes. I went to change oil and pulled off the battery cables, now the car has no gauges working. All the lights in the cluster panel work. The gauges do not work, and also the digital readout of KMS/trip odometer, and the OD does not work, and yes i pushed the button on my shifter. 
I am going to take it to a dealership to have them look at it.
Any help is appreciated. Are there any fusable links i should be looking for?
I have checked the fuses time and time again. Im thinking it might be the computer????
IDEAS??? SOLUTIONS??


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

all the money ur spending or that you WILL spend by taking it to the dealer or what ever i would highly recomend going to a junk yard and get a cluster or ebay it ... seriously dont waste ur time just get another one .


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

04sentrablueSER said:


> I had got the gauges to work after I pulled the battery cables off and waited a few minutes. I went to change oil and pulled off the battery cables, now the car has no gauges working. All the lights in the cluster panel work. The gauges do not work, and also the digital readout of KMS/trip odometer, and the OD does not work, and yes i pushed the button on my shifter.
> I am going to take it to a dealership to have them look at it.
> Any help is appreciated. Are there any fusable links i should be looking for?
> I have checked the fuses time and time again. Im thinking it might be the computer????
> IDEAS??? SOLUTIONS??


First if it all works then it all doesn't, its in the cluster or the supply, so x2 on getting a used cluster. (mine cost me $50 )
If you are intent on checking it out, check the power supply wire to the cluster.

Whats wrong....?
My best guess is the voltage regulator on the cluster board.
I know these have failed on older B14's, and semiconductors do come back when the power is removed, and they cool down, at least for a little while


----------

